# Exodon Tetras and Red Belly's



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

I have 5 RBP's ( 4 to 6" ) in a 125. I keep about 15 to 20 assorted tetras in with them. I would like to put Exodon tetras in the tank but I'm not sure if they would attack my Piranha. Anyone know much about them?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

they will most likely be eaten. at night they dont move which makes them an easy target.


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

YOU EXPECT THE EXODON TO EAT A 6" PIRANHA HAHA

I SAY GIVE THE PIRANHAS A COUPLE OF DAYS THEN YOU WILL BE SAYING

"WHAT A WASTE OF MONEY THOSE EXODONS WERE"


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah will prob end up food for your p's


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

My Piranha don't seem to want to eat anything except Cichlid pellets. They don't eat the tetras or the crawfish that are in the tank with them. So Exodon Tetras won't nip at my Piranha? I know it sounds weird to ask if a couple tetras would eat my Piranhas but my P's are very passive and I don't want them nipped at. Thanks for the Help


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

altimaser said:


> My Piranha don't seem to want to eat anything except Cichlid pellets. They don't eat the tetras or the crawfish that are in the tank with them. So Exodon Tetras won't nip at my Piranha? I know it sounds weird to ask if a couple tetras would eat my Piranhas but my P's are very passive and I don't want them nipped at. Thanks for the Help


Raise the temperature up alittle and starve them a day or so. Then you'll see!! When your piranhas are hungry, they will most likely eat everything in the tank....


----------



## vincecarder (Feb 1, 2006)

They should last for quite sometime. The Exo's are very quick and the P's should pick one or two off in a few months. I put 6 Giant Danio's with my Rhom and he picked off 3 over 5 months. Either way, they will probably end up as food but make the tank more interesting as well.


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't want them to eat everything in the tank, thats why I feed them everyday. I like having diffrent tetras and stuff because it adds a little color and action to the tank. I wanted to know if anyone has had Exodon Tetras with there Piranhas, and if they had any problems with them.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

altimaser said:


> I don't want them to eat everything in the tank, thats why I feed them everyday. I like having diffrent tetras and stuff because it adds a little color and action to the tank. I wanted to know if anyone has had Exodon Tetras with there Piranhas, and if they had any problems with them.


I guess if you have a big enough tank, feed them often in a day, have some hiding space, you should not have any problems.


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

vincecarder said:


> They should last for quite sometime. The Exo's are very quick and the P's should pick one or two off in a few months. I put 6 Giant Danio's with my Rhom and he picked off 3 over 5 months. Either way, they will probably end up as food but make the tank more interesting as well.


Yea I lose about 1 Tetra a month or so. Not worried about the Tetras as much as the Tetras picking on my Piranhas


----------



## Neon22 (Oct 11, 2006)

Your p's are going to eat them. Mine did


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

Neon22 said:


> Your p's are going to eat them. Mine did


They never nipped at your Piranha ? Hard to get acurate info on them, every site says something diffrent.


----------



## Andrew120 (Nov 8, 2006)

i had 3...also cause i was told they would b okay with my RB's...in the first hour one was gone, by the end of the 2nd day...the other 2 were gone.

i can add this tho....i have seen videos of ppls with large groups of them, so i think it all depends on your fish, and maybe what theyve been raised eating. mine were fed feeders for the first 8months ...and for the last couple of months have been fed fillets.

i did see them chaseing eachother and buzzing around my P's, which of course may have been the start of the end for them. Exodons are scale eaters, so even if they do nip @ your P's ...its only scales, they grow back. when it comes to the exo's nippin the P's...id b more worried for the exo's.

maybe ill try it again in a few months, when they are much more used to fillets rather than live feeders. Exo's are great fun to watch feed, and are very aggressive and active fish. great to liven up any piranha tank. my suggestion would b to get a few and see, they arent very expensive, and there is only real way to find out.

Good luck..please let us know how it went


----------

